# Bun in the ovenJust tripped over - 8weeks pg - Could I habe hurt my baby ?? PLease help



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Can anyone help  , please  

I am in work and some stupid idiot  left their rucksack on the floor near the fax machine .. I just got my foot caught in the handle and tripped over .. I ddint fall but I did sort of lunge forward quite jerkily ..

Could I have done damage  , please help . I am so worried now  ..

Thanks

Wanda


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Wanda

I don't know the answer to your question but would ask how you are feeling in general, any unusual pains? but am sending lots of   your way, I hope everything's OK

 Nikix


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Wanda try not to worry hun easier said than done but remember little buba is well protected in there 

Kerry xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi wanda
Have you thought about ringing the NHS line?
Or contact the hospital or your Doctors surgery? Does your hospital have a 'Early pregnancy unit' where you can be put through to a midwife and express your concerns...We have one where i work...if you are not have any cramps or bleeds that is a good sign..Maybe just ring anyway to put your mind at rest..Maybe they will organise a scan for you....
Goodluck..
love astridxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya Wanda 

i fell up the stairs when i was around 8 or 9 weeks pregnant , i landed on all fours coffee went up the walls and i cried like a baby because i was so scared 

well all was well my DS is now nearly 5 months old 

i didnt fall on to my tummy, so i was not overly concerned but if are worried like the others have said try ringing NHS direct or call your midwife/GP or even your clinic for advice - they may suggest a scan to put your mind at ease 

congrats by the way on your pregnancy 

Love Mini xx


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Wanda,

I know it's hard, but try not to worry. 

At 6 weeks my godchild jumped out from behind a door and hit me square in the stomach whilst wearing a pair of boxing gloves. The hospital said that baby is so tucked up in your womb, it probably wouldn't have felt a thing.

It is a shock when something happends to you, but if you are not sure it's always best to contact your doctor or EPAU, if nothing more than to give you peace of mind.

Take care

Love Tink (Chris) xx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hiya Wanda,

Hope you're okay hon.  Try not to worry too much.  I read somewhere that the baby is very well protected in early pg.  Apparently, its like putting an egg in a glass of water - you can shake it as much as you like but the egg won't break.

Take care and good luck for Thursday.  I've got another scan on Wed (8w4d), so we seem to be doing things in tandem!

Put your feet up and relax!!
Love
Hope2
xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Honestly, do not worry.  i had a nasty fall when I was about 6/8 weeks pg - they are tucked well in so you will be fine xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thank you all for your replies .. I feel a lot calmer today than I did yesterday ..

When I tripped and lurched forward it was as if i felt something on my right hand side sort of stretch abit ( it burnt sort of , cant really describe it ..) ...  I rested all last night ..

I have not had any bleeding , cramps or anything ese .. And no pain at all today , so I am hoping all is ok ..

I have a scan booked on Thursday  ..

I think we are all so aware of how preciuos our 'bumps' are so are probably a bit over caautious ..

Thanks  again everyon you have certainly re assured me 

Love
wanda
x x


----------

